

Ask HN: Are startups/companies open to hiring outside US? - codedump123

I am following a question on quora http://www.quora.com/Startup-Recruiting/Are-startups-companies-open-to-hiring-outside-US-How-do-I-do-it
Would like to hear from fellow HN members if any one tried the visa route by directly applying and getting a role or aware of any companies/startups willing to hire people outside US?
======
adrianscott
We're hiring team members in Panama.

